# Has Anybody Seen The Outback Sydney 329fbh



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody has seen this in person. if so, how is the size of the bathroom? what are you impressions of the rig as a whole?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Spaulding said:


> Just wondering if anybody has seen this in person. if so, how is the size of the bathroom? what are you impressions of the rig as a whole?


DO a search on here...........o forget the members names but there are at least two on here with that model..........the one fella

On Edit: Post i was talking about above http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...8&hl=329fbh


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

we really like that model.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The biggest negative I see is the dining table sits in front of the sofa in the family room. How the heck do more than two people sit at the table without buying extra chairs? And where do you store them while towing?

Maybe I'm missing something, but after looking at the photos that were posted (thru the above link) by an owner, I'm not sure how one would put four people around the table.

Also - there seems to be no privacy curtains for the bunk beds. Almost like they were an afterthought. Maybe it's not an issue, but seems kinda lacking here and there.

Mike


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> The biggest negative I see is the dining table sits in front of the sofa in the family room. How the heck do more than two people sit at the table without buying extra chairs? And where do you store them while towing?
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something, but after looking at the photos that were posted (thru the above link) by an owner, I'm not sure how one would put four people around the table.
> 
> ...


check out the floor plan on the keystone website................there are actually Two tables like that, they are both removable and you have two airbed twin sofa beds that when used together create a King...............or you can leave one table in, like is in the users photo.

Actually combining the U shaped Dinette concept and a sectional couch idea to give you the most available options.................. i saw it a couple of years ago at a show...it really is a pretty neat idea...........


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

We really like this model as well. But we came to the same conclusion while looking at all the pics. We would have to buy at least 2 stand alone chairs to use on the opposite side of the table from the sofa. We like to all sit around the table and play cards, eat, etc. If this had a U-shaped dinette it would be near perfect for us.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

saw the photos and thought maybe?

then noticed only a 6 gallon water heater and still only 15" tires. so NG do not want it.


----------



## RVLG329fbh (May 1, 2009)

Spaulding said:


> Just wondering if anybody has seen this in person. if so, how is the size of the bathroom? what are you impressions of the rig as a whole?


Sorry for the late reply
The bathroom isnt huge but its big enough. there is a door that goes to the bunk room which is nice, we can stay up and watch tv without disturbing the kiddos to much.
I love the trailer it pulls very well.and is very stable. The dinnette set is nice as you can remove it and then theere is tons of room. The 2010 model is better cause they rounded the corners of the tables, mine is a 2009 and its hard for me to get on the couch cause the tables are rectangular.
I use one of my foldup chairs to sit on the opposite side. (sitting down for dinner doesnt happen much for me I have a 5 and 3 year old







).
Other than that the table could be a little more stable they wobble a little as any single post structure will.
All in all we love it, the 6gal water heater works well as it useses gas and electric at the same time for very quick recovery.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I love this model's floorplan. I just wish it were about 5-6' shorter.

-CC


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We really like this!!
I wish there was a fold down bunk above the couch similar to our 32BHDS. If i got on of these that migh have to be a mod for me.


----------

